# HAPPY BIRTHDAY to MIKE KELLOGG



## AngelEyes

Happy Birthday, Mike Kellogg!​ 
*I bet you thought I'd forget.*
*Not likely.*
*Through your hard work and sacrifice,*
*you've created a special place **of ideas and knowledge*
*that can't be found anywhere else.*
*These Forums are a one-of-a-kind **meeting place*
*for restless minds that never want to stop learning.*
*And you've made it all possible, so thank you.*​ 
*On top of that, you're a class act.*
*So here's to you.*
*Have a great day.*​ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## fsabroso

Mike:

 !!!!!!!!!! Feliz Cumpleaños !!!!!!!!

 Que disfrutes de un excelente dia rodeado, de la familia y amigos

Un fuerte abrazo y *un brindis* a tu nombre 

​


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

¡¡Congratulations Mike!!



*Posdata: Quedamos en espera de la invitación a reventar la "piñata".*​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡¡¡Happy Birthday Mike!!!

Hope you had a great day with your family and friends, and that WR brings you another reason to celebrate today and all year long.

¡¡Cheers!!

Erasmo.


----------



## dn88

*Happy Birthday, Mike!*

Thank you for running these websites. Keep up the great work! ​


----------



## alexacohen

I shouldn't be saying "happy birthday to you" because I utterly forgot my sister's birthday last week.

She'll pulverize me if she finds out.

But I'll risk it.   
*
...........................................Happy birthday to you, Mike!!!! *


----------



## Topsie

Happy Birthday!
Have a really super day!


----------



## Nanon

More birthday wishes and congratulations from here.
Hope we are leaving you some time to celebrate!...


----------



## Missrapunzel

Happy Birthday Mike and thanks for running these websites!!
Hope you're enjoying a very special day!


----------



## Gévy

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Mike! (con antelación, el día de tu cumple no estaré)

Aquí un regalito, creo que no lo tienes puesto en el foro. 

Mil besos,

Gévy


----------



## Vanda

*Feliz aniversário, Mike! 

Que você o desfrute ao lado dos seus

e que esta data se repita muitos e muitos

anos!
*​


----------



## Revontuli

Happy Birthday, Mike!!


----------



## ewie

Happy Birthday, Bossman


----------



## Rayines

*Happy birthday, Mike!*
​


----------



## JamesM

Happy B-day, M-K!     

You have created a space that helps thousands around the world.  Thank you for that gift.

James


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Mike...que cumplas muchos más y compartiendo con nosotros...

Un abrazo, y este chistesito... 

Rosangelus


----------



## romarsan

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS MIKE!

Que disfrutes del dia en compañía de los tuyos

Un regalito​


----------



## olivinha

Happy Birthday, Mike! And many moooooooore!
L


----------



## Punky Zoé

_*Happy Birthday Mike !

WRF is a brilliant idea !  
*_​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Tanti auguri, Mike!  

Elisabetta


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Doğum günün kutlu olsun, Mayk!


----------



## surikata

For Sure, Sir.............A very Happy Birthday
Greetings From Bulgaria

ian


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy birthday, Mike! Have a good one


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bon anniversaire Mike !
Longue vie à toi et longue vie à ton forum.


----------



## hunternet

Happy delayed birthday Mike !

Thanks for this forum (and the maintenance on a daily basis)


----------



## silvia fernanda

_                    ¡¡¡¡Feliz cumple. Mike!!! ♪♫♪♫♪♫♪ _♪♫♪♫♪♫♪♪♫
                                            Silvia


----------



## sokol

Seems I'm late to the birthday party, but best wishes from me anyway!


----------



## Masood

Manny happy returns, Mike. And keep up the good work, man! You're a star!

Cheers
Masood


----------



## loladamore

Congratulations Mike!
And a million thanks for everything.


----------



## Fernita

Wow, I hadn't seen this thread!
Dear Mike, I hope you had a wonderful birthday party full of joy and fun.

And thanks! Thanks for trying so hard to improve this wonderful site!
Muchos cariños,
Fernita.


----------



## mkellogg

Oh, no!  I could have sworn that I checked here on my birthday...and found nothing!  I only found out (was told) this was here yesterday. 

Thank you all!!!  It is nice to get birthday wishes from 11 or 12 different countries, and maybe even a nicer surprise when found a month and a half later. 

Mike


----------

